# Arrived Today



## AaronC (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi All.

I purchased this from the Bay but it needed some repairs, so on a recommendation from this board I shipped it overseas to Paul and crossed my fingers.

Today it arrived back from the UK, and I have to say that I'm extraordinarily pleased. Paul did a FANTASTIC job. The watch looks immaculate - almost brand new, and all repairs were done without a glitch.

I'm one happy customer and Paul will be getting more of my business in the future. :notworthy:

Here are some photos.

Aaron

My link

My link





These are in flickr. Do I need to subscribe to photobucket to upload? The software said that I "can't use that image extension".


----------



## AaronC (Jun 8, 2010)

I think I just figured out how to upload the photos.



















Aaron


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

These are great watches and I really like the half minute scale version of the Electro-Chron like yours. And Paul really does a good job of humouring these old watches.

I am wearing as I type this a Landeron 4750 powered watch that Paul overhauled. It says "hi" to your Landeron powered EC.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Simply stunning Aaron  ,beautiful, classic,

and another great job by Paul.


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

sam. said:


> Simply stunning Aaron  ,beautiful, classic,
> 
> and another great job by Paul.


It's really beautiful! :notworthy:

I love this watch. Do you think that Paul would help me to find one?


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Vaurien said:


> sam. said:
> 
> 
> > Simply stunning Aaron  ,beautiful, classic,
> ...


You should contact Dombox. I think he has one you could buy. Or try Harleymanstan or Sisyphus. They might have one for sale too.


----------



## AaronC (Jun 8, 2010)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> These are great watches and I really like the half minute scale version of the Electro-Chron like yours. And Paul really does a good job of humouring these old watches.
> 
> I am wearing as I type this a Landeron 4750 powered watch that Paul overhauled. It says "hi" to your Landeron powered EC.


Nice watch Martinus. Do you know what Huguenin means?

Aaron


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

AaronC said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > These are great watches and I really like the half minute scale version of the Electro-Chron like yours. And Paul really does a good job of humouring these old watches.
> ...


Huguenin was the name of a watch company that Hamilton bought some time in the 1960's. I suspect that it was a person's name, but I don't know this for sure.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> AaronC said:
> 
> 
> > martinus_scriblerus said:
> ...


http://www.electric-watches.co.uk/make/hamilton/huguenin/huguenin.php


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I remember the Hugeuenin dial, Paul, that you refer to on your web page (when you click the link in the above post). That NOS dial you OUTBID me on eBay, and, unless I am sorely mistaken, I ended up buying from you and is now on the watch in the photo that I posted above.

It is a SMALL WORLD in the electric watch collector world. I think this forum represents a very good part of the worldwide market for these watches.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Vaurien said:
> 
> 
> > sam. said:
> ...


Sorry to say I,ve sold mine offered it to a guy who missed the last one I sold and he bought it in a flash.


----------



## AaronC (Jun 8, 2010)

I wore my "new" Electro-Chron to work today, and it got more glances than my Vacheron Constantin that costs 10x as much.

More cudos to Paul for making it sparkle. :thumbup:

Aaron


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

AaronC said:


>


Oh, that's drop dead gorgeous. I hope I don't seen one for sale, I'd be hard pressed to resist buying. I love that hour hand!


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm happy to announce that I bought one! :thumbup:










I bought it as not running, and in fact it has no battery...  but when I shake it, the movement runs for a few seconds, with a smart sound. May I hope?

Now I need a battery and an adapter. Any suggestion?

Also the glass is bad.

Decisions, decisions....


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Vaurien said:


> I'm happy to announce that I bought one! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It should run alright on a 386 or an AG12 if it,s going to work sounds like the balance is alright just try it,


----------



## AaronC (Jun 8, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> I'm happy to announce that I bought one! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Vaurien -

Congratulations!! Very pretty watch! :hypocrite:

When bought mine, I sent it to Paul (aka Silverhawk on this forum) for an overhaul and repairs. Mine needed a new stem and the glass needed repair too. I was very pleased with Paul's work, so I'd suggest contacting him. He's based in the UK.

Aaron


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

AaronC said:


> Vaurien said:
> 
> 
> > I'm happy to announce that I bought one! :thumbup:
> ...


Thank you!



I think that Paul would be the best solution, but it implies using Italian Post Service TWICE! :thumbsdown:

It's very risky, an hazard I don't know if I'm ready for...


----------



## AaronC (Jun 8, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm...

It sounds like a couple of nice UK vacations are in order. Maybe you can get Paul to give you a nice tour of his home town as part of the bargain. Or at least maybe he'll give you a peek at his watch collection!

Aaron


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Vaurien said:


> AaronC said:
> 
> 
> > Vaurien said:
> ...


I've never had any problems with the Italian postal service...bought this Ventura from Italy:


----------

